# Greetings from South Africa



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Good morning from a sunny South Africa. Im an eager predator hunter in my spare time. Mostly jackal and caracal. They cause the most damage amongst our farmers. I' ve been reading alot about your cayotes and the similarities between the yotes and our jackals.

I hope to learn a couple of new tricks of the trade from you guys.

Currently shooting a Howa chambered in 6Dasher and for a backup my trusty 223.

Ruan

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to Predator Talk, ruanm. Had to look up the 6mm Dasher. Looks like a good varmint to medium size game round but never heard of it before. Do you handload for the 6mm?


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Glen

6Dasher is one of the 6Br cases on steroids. We dont get factory ammo for the 6dasher here. I have to fire form from the 6Br brass. I shoot a 70gr Nosler Varmag @3420fps from my 23" barrel.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Here is a pic showing where the Dasher fits into the 6mm familiy









Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dashing right along. Do you use it for deer-sized game with heavier bullets?


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Ive shot bigger game (kudu) with the 70gr but all shots were head shots. But shotplacement is always important. You can effectively kill a big animal with a lighter bullet/calibre if your shotplacement is 100%. The Varmags is probably not the best example of a hunting bullet.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, ruanm.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

A BIG welcome from Montana to the forum.

I shoot a 6mm rem. They are a predator killing monsters for sure.

For deer pronghorn I use a Barnes tts 80 gr 3700 fps and for prairie dogs to wolf I use a Nosler ballistic tip at 4200 fps.

I'm hoping you carry a camera too. WE LOVE PICTUERS !!!!


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. For sure. Im on my to my uncle's farm for the next 3 days. He's been suffering some big losses due to jackals. Lost a lot of calves. Will post a couple pics of my setup and the terrain.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ruanm.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome! Sounds like a great time out there. Looking forward to pictures as well.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Ruan. The 6 Dasher is a pretty popular bench rest cartridge here in the states. Flat shooting and a real speedster. Thought about building one a couple years back but wound up building another AR in 25-45 Sharps. It is nothing but a necked up .223 so brass is dirt cheap and it uses .223/5.56 bolt and magazines so it was a lot cheaper for me than going with the 6 Dasher. (Still think about it though)

:hunter:


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

For obvious reasons we prefer fast, flat shooting calibres for pradator hunting. Most of our hunting is done during the night time, so you need a calibre that illiminates the guessing of distance.

22250 AI is probably the most popular followed by the 243 AI. Some guys use the 204ruger. Speed kills. I use a 223 as well but some feel you dont get enough speed.

6dasher with a 12twist 28" barrel will shoot a 55gr varmag @ 4010fps with roughly 37grains powder. Now thats a varminting recipe for success

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site, looking forward to seeing some pictures of some African critters.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum ruanm. Looking forward to pictures of your area also.


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Just got back home. Is currently 03h00 in RSA. Had a really really tough njight. Due to the fact that the female jackals are all dropping off their pups, their staying close to their nests. Had a couple sets get nice and vocal but luck wasnt on my side. Only managed to get 2 jackals for the session.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

The female on the left is quite small. Dont know why. I dont normally take headshots on jackal but the grass is quite high and the jackal only showed his head









Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work getting the pair in tough conditions. Sometimes you only get those type of shots.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: thanks for the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

welcome to the PT from idaho.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome to pt I have read that your jackals will come into distress sounds like our coyote ie rabbit in distress what sounds are you using on your sets


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Jackals are also quite curious. Most of the 'animal in distress' sounds work well. Especially Javilina. Currently its a bit tricky. You have to locate them first and move closer. You get better results if your as close as possible to their nests. A social single or group call usually gets them singing. A combination of pray in distress and jackal feeding/ fighting sounds seems to work to bring them in. A bit less agressive sounds.

Almost time for pup in distress sounds. Taking advantage of the parenting instinct is the best time to take out complete sets including the young pups.

I'll start a comparison thread for interest sake...im interested in learing more of those perfect calling days without any reaction or sightings.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Had an opportunity this past weekend to go hunting with a friend. The wind was horrible and we ended up pulling an all nighter with all the jackals being shot between 3h30 and 6h30. Was fortunate to call in 3 sets. Wasnt that fortunate with the shooting. Lost 1 in the tall grass and 2 got away. Shot the 4th jackal on a morning call after sunrise. Shot 2 male and 2 female. I dont know if cayotes do the same but this time of year a pregnant or birthing jackal has a female helper that helps with bringing in food and raising te pups. Normaly its a female from last years pups. They dont go into heat when the other females do. Ill add some pics












































Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good night's work. Do the hides have value?


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Not really. No taxidermist wants to pay for the hide but they resell a tanned hide for about $30-$40. The jackal has a awfull stench, so I cant stomach a skinning session.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nice pic's..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on them. That's pretty country.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to PT. Sorry for the late welcome I waited until I had time to read all the post. Please continue with your post as I am very interested in predator hunting around the wrold.

A long distance friend of mine hunted Africa. His name is Major Boddicker and he makes the Cr"R"Call. He loved it there when he was there. He told me in an email once, its a predator hunters dream as not to many practice the craft!

Larry


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Good day guys

Just want to share some pics from the last 4 hunts Ive been on. Been fortunate to get a couple of jackals and the 1 caracal. The two sets of 4 were hunted in one night on two different farms between 22h00 and 5h00. Was a very exciting night.

The new pups are supposed to run arround. Couldnt find any. Dont know if this part of the country's jackals are late.

I added a few pics of the areas I hunted in and a few more. Two photos show a dried, grassy river bed. That is right alongside the border between South Africa and Botswana.

Enjoy






































































https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171226/67e453892bcffdcf7550585a4850ca02.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171226/4857c57d2ad2cab3e07175e581a285db.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171226/f85c00e47140c520b8f597e85c4adf85.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171226/24279a4e1a243ed5660caee52016f8c0.jpg

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

A few more























Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't have to worry about getting that rig a bit messy. Sure looks warm there.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Great stuff there!!!

Thanks for sharing, please keep the photos coming.

By the way mind if I copy your jackal carrier? Would make a fine fine rig to hang from my Suburbans roof rack and hang the critters I trap and shoot?


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Glen. Most days were between 90 and 110. Very dry at the moment.

No problem Larry. Extend your frame to be the full lenght of a coyote if you can. Mine is n bit to short.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, keep the photos coming!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Welcome to PT.


----------

